# I Need Information On Moving From Uk To Canada To Become A Trucker



## jonnytruckfest (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi im kind of new to this forum and im really hoping to get some advice. Im only 15 but i already have decided my career and its been decided for 12 years of my life . Well i need to ask how do i go about getting to canada to become a truck driver i know contacting all the companies and etc but all companies i have checked say that you need experience and with the way the british economies at i wouldnt be able to get a job in britain for quite some time. I need as much information as i can my ideal destination to go is either saskatoon or toronto. im just confused on what information i need and etc. Someone please help me Thank You.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Jonnytruckfest,
Welcome to the forum, I must say I am pretty impressed! you are focused and determined in your career at 15, and have been for years by the sounds of it.
Don't loose that enthusiasm and determination to get what you want, because with perseverance, you will get there.
Now I am not familair with trucking as a career, but would think age will be a factor in securing employment. Its likely you will not be able to do much before you reach 18. You could look at coming to Canada on a visa with BUNAC, once you reach 18 and get some experience working and living in Canada which will always be helpful. Whilst you are here you may be able to find out more about a career in trucking. 
Contact any trucking assocations in Canada to get info Toronto Trucking Association - Etobicoke, Ontario, Canada and Saskatchewan Trucking Association would probably be able to give you some information on what is required to be able to work in this industry. 
Best Wishes Louise


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

*uk work experience*



jonnytruckfest said:


> Hi im kind of new to this forum and im really hoping to get some advice. Im only 15 but i already have decided my career and its been decided for 12 years of my life . Well i need to ask how do i go about getting to canada to become a truck driver i know contacting all the companies and etc but all companies i have checked say that you need experience and with the way the british economies at i wouldnt be able to get a job in britain for quite some time. I need as much information as i can my ideal destination to go is either saskatoon or toronto. im just confused on what information i need and etc. Someone please help me Thank You.


hi i'm new to this too. my husband is a truck driver in the uk but can't get a permanent job just now so we are looking to move to canada because they are always advertising for drivers. he gained his work experience working with the Driver Hire Agency. he started off with vans and after gaining his class 2 licence moved up to the larger vehicles. this got him used to different trucks as well as different types of work eg trunking or multi drop.

maybe in time this might be a way of you getting on the driving ladder. depending on where you live and what funding there is you may be able to grant to cover all or part of any driver training if it will help you get work. my husband stephen got this for his class 2 in april 07 and again in nov 08 for him to do his adr certificate so he can carry chemicals/hazardous materials etc

good luck either way


----------

